# Travel Destinations > Africa >  kruger prior to safari

## HolRockers

A friend and I and our wives are taking a safari in nimpopo province of the Republic of South Africa. Prior to going on the 10 day safari we want visit Kruger for 3 or 4 days. We will fly to J'burg one day spend the night, then get up the next day and travel overland to kruger. My question is: do we need 2 full days in kruger or would 1/2 day + 1 full day + 1/2 day be enough? Any help will be appreciated.

----------

